# Refrigerating thawed bloodworms?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

So my puffer eats mostly frozen bloodworms, with the occasional snail. The only problem is that I only have 1 puffer, who will only eat max 4 bloodworms in one day. I end up thawing a whole cube of worms and throwing most of them out. Is it okay to thaw them in a cup, and then put the cup back in the fridge to feed in the next few days? I don't want to have to buy new packs of worms every couple of weeks.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trashion said:


> Is it okay to thaw them in a cup, and then put the cup back in the fridge to feed in the next few days?


Julie:

I do this with blood worms* as well as frozen brine shrimp and have not had, to the best of my knowledge, a problem.

TR

*Blood worms purchased in the flat pack packaging are much less expensive per feeding than those in the cube packaging. I typically feed the last portion of the flat pack a week or so subsequent to opening the package. The packages are "zip locking" baggies that contain two smaller packages which are "zip locking" also, and, as such, dehydration of the worms is precluded.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

they came out with these packs with smaller cubs and if u cut one in half it wud probably do well


----------



## pog0 (Jun 29, 2008)

To avoid that problem I usually use the pointy side of a hammer (you know, the side that you pry nails out with) to chisel frozen cubes of bloodworms into fourths. Then I thaw only what the fish will eat and put the rest back in the freezer. Works for me


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

They should be stable in the fridge for a week or two at least.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually wash the blood worms im about to freeze for like 5 seconds to get rid of the yellow colour which turns the tank yellowish/greenish.

I hold a cube of blood worms and wait till half of it has been eaten, then just put it on a plastic thing and put it back in the freezer.

I just do the washing thing to make sure the blood worms dont change the water yellowish...
Do i need to do this?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

fishboy689 said:


> ... to get rid of the yellow colour which turns the tank yellowish/greenish.
> 
> Do i need to do this?


fb: Two Items

Are you sure that these are bloodworms. I have never seen any bloodworms which were not a very, very dark red.

I do not touch bloodworms. This may be a wife's tale but folks have reported be allergic to blood worms.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no wives tale..if i touch them guys my hands will itch like fire.thrn my fingers will split open and fluid drains.as it heals the scabs turn black.i never feed them within 2 days of doing water changes..the allergies are real.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmm... for the past few months the tips of my fingers have been dry and peeling. I have no idea what is causing this and I went to a doctor who didn't have a clue. I have been feeding bloodworms regularly and handling the package. I wonder if there is a connection...


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine are dark red...
Just wondering if they can make the water go yellowish or greenish..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes..they can discolor the water.


----------

